# Creatine without the bloat



## ryan92 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey guys, just wondering, im not sure which creatine too take, its my first time but i really dont want the bloat that i hear about so much, im just wondering, what would be better, CEE or Tri-creatine malate? or should i just deal with the bloating and take monohydrate? 
thanks


----------



## ryan92 (Jul 27, 2010)

or if theres another type, that i have not talked about but you reckon is better let me know


----------



## ryan92 (Jul 27, 2010)

how long would i have to cyle it then, cause it would take longer to acheive results?


----------



## Roaddkingg (Jul 27, 2010)

*Creatine.*

Ryan I use creatine daily and I havent noticed any bloat. I'm lean and fairly cut. I put a scoop in my protein drinks but if you want to use it another way I wouls suggest adding a scoop to grape juice. I do that a lot aswell and have heard it's more effective with grape juice. There are lots of trypes of creatine and personally I think some of them are bogus. Stick with pure creatine monohydrate. Studies have shown it's the best. There are lots of brands but just make sure it's pure creatine monohydrate. Mine says 100% pure and it's 5grms per teaspoon.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 27, 2010)

ryan92 said:


> Hey guys, just wondering, im not sure which creatine too take, its my first time but i really dont want the bloat that i hear about so much, im just wondering, what would be better, CEE or Tri-creatine malate? or should i just deal with the bloating and take monohydrate?
> thanks



Creatine Ethyl Ester HCL (CEE)


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Jul 27, 2010)

I never heard of creatine without the bloat.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Jul 27, 2010)

i dont ever get bloated from taking creatine,i think being bloated comes more from the amount of liquid thats being drank with creatine then creatine itself.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Jul 27, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


>


 careful youll get bloated drinking that much coffee


----------



## ryan92 (Jul 27, 2010)

alright thanks guys, i think im ordering some Dymatize Nutrition Creatine, it says 100% pure so hopefully it'll be good and i wont bloat,


BigBadWolf said:


> i dont ever get bloated from taking creatine,i think being bloated comes more from the amount of liquid thats being drank with creatine then creatine itself.



Can you please explain, dont you have to drink alot of water while on creatine to protect your kidneys, and do you guys recommend loading or not?


----------



## BigBadWolf (Jul 27, 2010)

ryan92 said:


> alright thanks guys, i think im ordering some Dymatize Nutrition Creatine, it says 100% pure so hopefully it'll be good and i wont bloat,
> 
> Can you please explain, dont you have to drink alot of water while on creatine to protect your kidneys, and do you guys recommend loading or not?


 
yeah i try to drink alot of water,i thought you were refering to creatine itself bloating you as apposed to the water you drink with it bloating you.Do like alot of the other guys do and sip water all through the day, youll get in alot of water and you wont feel bloated.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 27, 2010)

Prince said:


> Creatine Ethyl Ester HCL (CEE)



  I could never use creatine mono-hydrate because I hated the bloat.  I don't get bloat with CEE.


----------



## ryan92 (Jul 27, 2010)

alright, sweet, thanks mates


----------



## gopro (Jul 28, 2010)

THE non-bloat creatine is:

*KRE-ALKALYN!*


----------

